# Light feminine fresh perfumes



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey dolls,

Im going on holidayin December so its my chance to stock up on new perfumes from duty free woo-hoo! 

I would love to hear your recommendations...I love fresh summery scents that are quite light and easy on the nose lol. I love the smell of cucumbers too =)

To give you an idea of what I like - here's what I use
Ralph Lauren - Romance
Michael Kors for Women
Vera Wang - Princess
Clinique - Happy


----------



## Patricia (Sep 20, 2008)

i think you would like dolce&gabbana light blue, or gucci envy me


----------



## swetnmellow (Sep 20, 2008)

try the new CK in 2U, or oscar from oscar de la renta, i also enjoy femme from hugo boss...


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 20, 2008)

i like clinique happy heart and victoria's secret pink and body.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

Since you like Romance, you shoud try Hugo Boss Femme, you may like it


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i like clinique happy heart and victoria's secret pink and body._

 
OMG how gorgeous is you avatar!! Im so broody but not ready to have kids yet. so glad my sis is having another baby in march!!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 20, 2008)

ralph cool

u will LOVE it, it's super fresh,fruity,and light.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 20, 2008)

you may like lacoste touch of pink


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Sep 20, 2008)

i've got to give a shout out to the J Lo Glow perfume...it's very nice!


----------



## red.pill (Sep 21, 2008)

my vote goes to Dior: Forever and ever.  i love it. it's the perfect balance: not too sweet, not too fresh, not too powdery... just very light and elegant. it's my "go to" perfume, perfect for daywear, work, school...


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_OMG how gorgeous is you avatar!! Im so broody but not ready to have kids yet. so glad my sis is having another baby in march!!_

 
haha yeah, it's my 1st baby kissing her new little sister the day she was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love that pic, i want to put it in their bedroom. but too bad it was taken on a cell phone so if we blasted it up, it would probably be all pixelated =/ congrats to your sis, you can be the cool auntie!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm madly in love with Dolce & Gabbana's Light Blue


----------



## Patricia (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzHotTahiti* 

 
_ralph cool

u will LOVE it, it's super fresh,fruity,and light._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_i've got to give a shout out to the J Lo Glow perfume...it's very nice!_

 
i strongly recommend this too as i think they are very feminine and light too, they both smell clean and fresh, love them!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 24, 2008)

Another for Dolce and Gabbanna light blue. I also think Versache bright crystal, and Cerutti 1881. =)


----------



## AmandDUR (Sep 24, 2008)

i used to wear light blue.... until one day my husband asked if if i had just finished cleaning the bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like philosophys amazing grace.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Another vote for Philosophy's Amazing Grace.  Definitely worth a sniff. ;-)


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

I like those kind of scents too. I have CKin2U, I would say it's a little on the heavy side, at least on me. I only like to wear it in the winter or at night, it's too heavy for me to wear during the day. It does have an awesome smell too. D&G's Light Blue, I used to love wearing this back in the day, it was my favorite perfume, I still like it and haven't wore it in a few years and need to buy a new bottle.
There's a perfume I wear everyday, it's actually from that Avon brand, mark. It smells awesome to wear everyday, it's got this really clean smell. It's more of a fragrance mist, so the staying power isn't great, but it was only $15 and that was fair to me. I always get compliments on it, that I smell really fresh & clean lol. It's called Instant Vacation: Caribbean.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, i love D&G light blue as well.. I don't think it smells like bathroom cleaner at all, Amandur! lol

I'm looking for a new scent for the fall.. I've been wearing fruity shit all summer so it's time for something a little more sophisticated, haha.. 

I love fresh scents, nothing too heavy or powdery, or even floral for that matter. unless its really light.  

I'd try Ralph Lauren - Notorious, or DKNY- Be Delicious (the green one)... those 2 smell nice!!


----------



## makeba (Sep 24, 2008)

some fragrances to check into and are favorites of mine are
Spring Flowers  by Creed
Blushing   by Marc Jacobs
Gardenia  by Chanel
Bouquet   by Vera Wang
all of these are very light floral fragrances but have a nice hint of sweetness to them.


----------

